

How They Hack Your Website - nreece
http://www.cmswire.com/cms/web-cms/how-they-hack-your-website-overview-of-common-techniques-002339.php

======
andr
SQL injection? Password cracking? That's not how they do it! They have a long
straw that reaches across the Internets and start drinking your milkshake.
THEY DRINK YOUR MILKSHAKE!

~~~
icky
My milkshake brings all the 1337 h4x0rz to the yard....

------
Hexstream
That article is a bit too beginner-grade for my (our?) taste.

------
kogir
For a more "developer" oriented discussion of the same topics, I recommend the
OWASP Top 10:

<http://www.owasp.org/index.php/Top_10_2007>

another great resource is RSnake's blog:

<http://ha.ckers.org>

